
Godot Editor ported to WebAssembly - markdog12
https://www.godot.online/wasm/
======
giancarlostoro
Really slow to load, but once it does it seems to be pretty stable. No bad
performance so far either, at least for me. Using a Macbook Air.

~~~
golemotron
Waiting for Godot is a common occurrence.

~~~
dualogy
Your downvotes here trouble me --- because I strongly suspect the suspects
simply haven't read their Beckett =)

~~~
Confiks
If one feels so inclined to make a single-sentence reference to some obscure
play, care can be take to make the reference just a little _off_ , so to nudge
the reader into questioning the sentence's plain meaning.

That being said, I appreciate your reference to [1]. I wonder if this is
actually the engine's namesake.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waiting_for_Godot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waiting_for_Godot)

~~~
parenthephobia
_I wonder if this is actually the engine 's namesake._

According to Wikipedia:

> Linietsky stated in a presentation that the name Godot was chosen due to its
> relation to Samuel Beckett's play Waiting for Godot, as it represents the
> never-ending wish of adding new features in the engine, which would get it
> closer to an exhaustive product, but never will.

------
bhouston
Super slow, please use a CDN for the static assets, like the huge *.warm file.

------
bobajeff
This is very cool it runs on my phone. I can't interface very much with it but
it runs.

It's only a matter of time before a good photo editor or digital paint
application is ported to the web. Then it's just a matter of making a user
interface that is configurable by CSS.

~~~
_zcmd
> It's only a matter of time before a good photo editor or digital paint
> application is ported to the web.

There already is, for photos:
[https://photoeditor.polarr.co/](https://photoeditor.polarr.co/)

Handles RAW and everything, all client side.

Also Adobe Lightroom now has a web interface. I think they have an online
Photoshop as well.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I suppose this was inevitable given Godot’s editor and engine are a single
binary, and it already supports WebAssembly as a target. The future is
exciting!

~~~
LoSboccacc
really having high hype for godot 3 web targets, having used phaser so far
made me hate the browser environment even more and the sooner an alternative
to requestAnimationFrame comes out the better.

------
veli_joza
Very cool, editor runs smoothly. The file system isn't really usable, right? I
could't save the project to try run the project. It would be nice to include a
sample project just to get a better feel for performance without creating
something from scratch.

Edit: Also, please ask for confirmation before closing tab. It's too easy to
close tab on accident and lose your work.

------
skykooler
Looks cool, but right-click and drag doesn't seem to work properly. (Firefox,
Mac OSX.)

~~~
beernutz
Right-click and drag does not work in Firefox, Windows 10 either.

------
lytedev
This is super neat! I wonder how much work went into this. Is this official or
a port by somebody?

~~~
azakai
Looks unofficial,
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7c8uc7/someone...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7c8uc7/someone_ported_godot_engine_editor_to_webassembly/dpper9z/)

------
bugmen0t
What's Godot editor?

~~~
amarsahinovic
Game editor for [https://godotengine.org/](https://godotengine.org/)

